# Drain the energy out of a 10 weekold when raining



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

What is the best way to exercise a 10 week old when it is raining out before training? Having him fetching down the hallway currently...


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Well...we go out in the rain. It's cold and wet, to be sure, but the kids and the dog always love it when they (the kids) are appropriately attired. Keep a close watch on puppy since they don't regulate their body heat well at that age. Having said that, our Asher always did better in the cold than the heat.

If you really don't want to go outside, hallway fetch is a great idea.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Training also drains energy. Teaching him something new and go over what he's learned so far. Puppy pushups--sit, down, sit, down.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

agree with the others, training in 5 min spurts a couple of times per day will tire hime out. as well as puppy sit ups you could practice loose leash walking down the hallway. you dont even need to attach the lead just reward when he is in the correct position so it becomes a valuable position to be in.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Try to teach him to play "find it". Start with "give" just hand a toy to your dog and have him give it back to you. Then place it near you and have your dog pick it up and "give". Eventually you work up to him doing a sit stay while you go to the furthest room to hide it when you come back tell your dog to "find" it. This of course means having a good sit/stay, so many challenging things to work on. Your dog will be exhausted. You will find "give" to become a very helpful tool for when you drop things and your dog is more than happy to pick them up and hand them back to you. JP and I were in agility class two weeks ago when a glove fell out of my pocket during what was going to be a perfect run. He stopped dead in his tracks to stop, pick it up and hand it to me. Turned out to be more fun than a perfect run, "good boy".


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Atis said:


> . JP and I were in agility class two weeks ago when a glove fell out of my pocket during what was going to be a perfect run. He stopped dead in his tracks to stop, pick it up and hand it to me. Turned out to be more fun than a perfect run, "good boy".


Had to say I loved this!! Such a Golden thing to do.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Just found a video on puppy pushups. Will start that training with the Give training...


----------



## dawnmei (May 22, 2017)

Picking up our puppy next weekend and we have rain for 8 of the next 10 days....going to need to try some of these ideas. Thanks!


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

dawnmei said:


> Picking up our puppy next weekend and we have rain for 8 of the next 10 days....going to need to try some of these ideas. Thanks!


Stuart is 20 weeks old now. I ended up putting a rain jacket on and wearing my hiking boots to exercise him on walks in the down pouring rain. He has a lot of energy still, but he is getting better. I do like his energy level, makes good entertainment.

Good luck, just keep an eye on this forum, a lot of people ask for help with new puppy behaviors here, there are some good answers.


----------

